# Women's Field Trial



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a reminder the Amateur will start on Friday at 10 AM. 

Looking forward to seeing you all this weekend.

Priscilla Johnson, Field Trial Secretary, WFTC


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

What number did they stop on in the Amateur ?

john


----------



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

19 dogs left to run in the AM. About 10 left to run in the Open. 8 Q to water marks. Sorry no numbers.
Priscilla


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Woohoo Joyce Shaw onher 2nd inquiry with blackwater runs deep!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I meant qualifying not inquiry.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Am to wb. 2,4,5,7,12,13,18,26,27,28,31,32,33,36,38,40,43,45,54,58,59,62,66,67,69,73


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone have the results from the derby and qualifying?
Thank you


----------



## kentlot (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you....


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> Woohoo Joyce Shaw onher 2nd inquiry with blackwater runs deep!


Congratulations Joyce and Deep!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open CB to water marks 2;3;5;21;23;26;30;35;39;41;42;50;63;71;86


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt CB to water marks 2,4,12,13,18,31,33,38,43,54,58,62,67,73


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open placements
1st #63
2nd #2
3rd #42
4th #50
RJ #23
jams #3,5,21,26,30,39,41


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

lbbuckler said:


> Open placements
> 1st #63
> 2nd #2
> 3rd #42
> ...


Way to go Elizabeth and Gary on Sly's win. Congratulations Lois on the RJ.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Derby results????


----------



## doria (Sep 29, 2009)

Derby Placements:

1st #2 Cooper/Dave Wolcott
2nd #26 Smudge/Mike Lardy
3rd #14 Dodger/Mike Lardy
4th #10 Buster/Cameron Clark
RJ #20 Jameson/Liz Dixon
Jam #22 Chance/Cal Rumbley


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

doria said:


> Derby Placements:
> 
> 1st #2 Cooper/Dave Wolcott
> 2nd #26 Smudge/Mike Lardy
> ...


Congratulations to Cam and "Buster"!!


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations Doria 

Derby Placement 1st #2 Cooper/Dave Wolcott


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

What were the AM results


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Alex results are now posted on EE


----------



## marlot (Nov 4, 2010)

hello.... im a new member


----------

